# TTC soon? Within 3 months or so?



## confuzion

I had a rough go of TTC#1 but we finally got our rainbow August 2015. Now we're talking about TTC#2 in December, wondering if anyone else only has a few months left to wait?


----------



## KylasBaby

I'll be ttc #2 with my cycle predicted to start the end of December!

My daughter is also a rainbow and was due August 2015!


----------



## confuzion

Wow seems we're so similar! Our girls are so close in age. My daughter was 7lb6oz and 19 in lol so similar birth stats too (only Z was born 3 weeks early at 37 weeks exactly). I'm also 27 (turning 28 in December).

Trying to lose some weight before December as well. I'm 12.5 lbs away from where I was when I got pregnant with Zinnia so hoping I'll at least be there by then.


----------



## KylasBaby

Oh wow that's funny! I'll be 28 in April. I have 15lba left to lose, but in already 6lbs below my pre-pregnancy weight so very happy with that. I'm giving myself until after Halloween then I'm getting strict with the exercise again and the diet. I'll let myself be lazy and slack off until then haha. Though not too much or I'll have more weight to lose. We're closing on our new house soon so that'll be a good distraction to keep me busy!


----------



## confuzion

Definitely house stuff will be a big distraction here as well. We're doing a lot of renovating before we move in. What's nice is we didn't have to sell to buy and we're only moving about 45 min away so we can stay here while work is being done there and take our time moving in when the time comes. 

I'm definitely doing ok with diet (in fact my appetite is all but dead these days) but I need to be more strict about working out. I've already taken this week off---oops. 

I feel like my mind is preoccupied with TTC. I hope I don't go crazy like the last time. Lol the plan is to be relaxed! No marathon BDs no temping no OPKs. My cycles are fairly short and predictable so that helps. 
Though I imagine it's a little more complicated for you. Will you be using the same donor as for your daughter? Hope I'm not overstepping by asking.


----------



## KylasBaby

Thankfully our new house is mostly move in ready. We want to cover the downstairs floor with mats and turn it into a playroom for DD, we have to paint and put in gates and such. But it's more or less ready. We live in a townhouse now that we rent and have been here over a year and a half so just have to give 30 days which we will do soon. Depends on when we are set to close. We've been given two different dates so I think we will give notice the 16th and either have a month to get the new place ready or two weeks. We will see. 

I'm very focused on ttc as well. Oh saw my ovulation tests in the bathroom and thought I was already pregnant lol. But we use a donor so I'd have to have done all that myself which I definitely didn't do. When the time gets closer I'll make sure he is available. I told him a few months ago we were planning for January which is when we'd need donations from my cycle starting the end of December. I'm taking inositol to regulate my cycles as I have PCOS and don't ovulate on my own and I've had 3 regular cycles so as long as they stay regular I'm good to go. 

We will be trying for a girl again. I call it a light sway as we can only control my side of things. We will be using the same donor, yes. You c an ask anything about it it doesn't bother me. I was on the fence about it as I know 2 other families that used him with little girls and they all have he same milk and soy issues and sleeping issues DD does. But I really want my kids to be full biological siblings. And we already have a relationship with him and know he's a great guy and has no issues surrendering his rights and there aren't any other donors around that we like. So just praying the next doesn't have the same issues.


----------



## confuzion

16th sounds like a good plan. Gives you decent enough time either way. 

That's too bad his kids seem to have these issues but it wouldn't be a deterrent for me either. You never know next child may not have it (FX she doesn't and FX she's a she ;)).

I find the idea of swaying really cool. It'll be interesting to see if it works. I feel like having either a boy or a girl would be nice for different reasons (my husband would probably be very pleased with a boy lol. Plus one of a each. But it would be really nice for Z to have a sister to grow up with) otherwise I would give it a go myself. 

Yay for some regular cycles on inositol! I remember some other ladies on here mentioned taking it on here when I was trying before Zinny. How long have they been?


----------



## KylasBaby

It definitely does. There isn't much we have to do before move in except DDs room, the playroom and baby proofing. Other stuff can be done while we're there. But we will do what we can before we move in. My parents neighbor does hvac and he and my dad are in a bromance so he's cleaning out the systems for free as long as my dad helps hehe. I've been babysitting this family with twin girls for 4 years and their dad is an electrician and said he would put in ceiling lights in the bedrooms and downstairs for free if we just pay for lights and supplies. My parents know a carpenter but not so close that he'd do stuff for free lol. But we have good connections. 

Unfortunately I had these same issues as a baby except I was failure to thrive. I'm hoping getting it from both sides cancel each other out. I'm mostly okay with milk now except I was lactose intolerant for a couple years in my early 20s. I'm fine with soy. Though growing up I always had stomach pain so maybe it bugged me for longer. Not sure. We keep trying milk with her then stopping. I'm not sure if it bothers her or if she's just fussy haha. It does give her loose diapers for sure. 

I definitely want Ashlyn to have a sister. I always wanted one. I feel it's always best to have 2 of the same gender. That being said after 2 girls I want my third to be a boy lol. That way Ashlyn has a sister. Though then I'll feel bad the boy won't have a brother but I don't want to have to get a van to cart around all my kids haha. I think if we go for a third I won't do any swaying and see what happens. 

How many do you want?

My last 2 cycles have each been 32 days. Cycle before that was 35. That was my first cycle on it. Been ovulating cd18ish (I think I wasn't temping or doing OPKs or anything just going by symptoms) so nice long LPs. I've started temping and OPKs this cycle but temping isn't going well as if Ashlyn doesn't wake up early then I do. I have a horrible time sleeping unmedicated. And taking stuff makes me so tired all day so not sure which is best. And I drink a ton of water so my urine is always really diluted which makes it hard for the OPKs to detect the hormone so neither really work haha.


----------



## confuzion

Wow you guys really do have a lot of connections! That's awesome. 

My husband is going to be doing a lot of the work himself and that's the only way we can really save. We've talked to a lot of contractors and know which ones do the best work for the least amount so that helps too. 

We are replacing all of the floors (4700 sq ft worth!) and making it all hardwood (although I'm debating on whether to make the family room carpet for baby's/babies' sake. An area rug may do. Updating all the bathrooms--4.5 (showers, tubs, tile so everything), kitchen is also being gutted. Changing the layout a little bit on the first floor. It's probably going to cost us a fortune by the time we're done but we're hoping this is our forever house so we want it perfect. Plus we got a fairly good deal on it which makes us feel better about it. Putting a lot of value into the house. 

That cycle length is awesome! This stuff must be amazing. My cycles are typically 24-26 days long so very short. I always wondered if them being so short was the cause of my losses. An RE once told me that it's early (confirmed early O with day 3 tests) and it's possible my eggs are not properly maturing before release and that may be why we ended up with chromosomally abnormal babies. He wanted to start me off with some FSH injections but the cycle before we could start I ended up pregnant (with a CD11 ovulation!) and that one happened to stick and become my beautiful perfect daughter. So I don't know what to believe. I just hope we don't have to endure another couple years of losses and heartache to get another rainbow.


----------



## KylasBaby

Oh wow that is a ton of work! Ours is a split level (which I hate splits but love this one) and the upstairs is hardwood except the bedrooms have an ugly green carpet. I prefer carpet for bedrooms so at some point we will replace that carpet with grey. But they're usable now. Downstairs has tile so we will be covering it with foam floor mats and turning it into a garden themed playroom! I'm super excited. Ours has 2 bathrooms. Upstairs one is gorgeous. Has 2 shower heads. The typical one and one on top. I think it's called a rain shower or something. Downstairs one sucks. It has a little shower unit that leaks and the washer and dryer and water heater and everything in it haha. But it works I guess. I hate where we live. Everything is so expensive. Cost of living is ridiculous. That's good you can make it perfect how you want it though. You can do as much as you can before you move then just do one or a few a year or whatever. I think we're going to aim for one a year. If we do more that's great. 

The inositol does seem pretty great. And it's a b vitamin. So it's not a fertility drug. I had a loss that I used femara for. I always thought it forced my body to ovulate when it wasn't ready and that contributed to the loss. That's why I went more natural with DD. I used vitex but it wasn't working for me this time so I used inositol. I'm hoping to conceive first cycle as if I don't we will have to wait a while as we want to avoid having a baby during the holidays and everything and I'm not predicted a girl for a bit haha. 

I can see your doctors reasoning. She was just meant to be. I hope it's much easier for you this time. Praying we both catch it first shot! No more rainbows because no more losses! Are your cycles still like that now?


----------



## confuzion

Yeah I'm in NJ and cost of living here is pretty high too. Thankful my husband makes enough that we can live comfortably and we don't normally worry about money (though of course we try to be conscious of our spending). 

Love a rain shower! Hoping to have something like that done in our house too.

Yeah I was thankful it happened naturally and that kind of put me off fertility drugs. Thankfully I never had to use them and now I never will. And yeah my period returned at 5 months PP despite full time breastfeeding at the time and it's pretty much exactly how it used to be. Not sure if that's good or bad lol. 
December was a lucky month with Zinny. Maybe it will be for us again. It was our first month trying after a doctor mandated 6 month break (after a molar pregnancy that comes with all sorts of crazy risks). And we caught right away for the first time and everything turned out alright. And December is my birth month. So just seems like a good month to start.


----------



## KylasBaby

Hoping December is a lucky month! My cycle is predicted to start December 29 so conception would be in January, but the cycle will start in December. I really hoping for an October baby or I'd try in December too haha. My loss was due in October. It's always been a favorite month of mine. Not really because of Halloween. I'm not huge on Halloween. But I just like October for some reason. 

I'm weird in that some months I just do not like. August is one so thankfully Ashlyn had to be evicted in July due to my BP. September is another so if I tried in December it would be a September baby. Also January, may, November and December. So hat only leaves 6 months haha. Also certain numbers I don't like but that's another story. Thankfully Ashlyn came on a month and number I like haha


----------



## confuzion

Lol you don't like my birth month or my daughters, should I be offended? My husband's is February but sounds like that's ok lol. Can't say I have a preference for any month and I'm doubtful I'll actually get pregnant on the first try. I'm still breast feeding part time and I wonder if that's going to get in the way a little. Only time will tell I guess. But the longer it takes the more obsessed with TTC I become :wacko:.


----------



## KylasBaby

Haha no definitely don't be offended. Never said I don't like people born in those months lol. I'm just weird like that. I have strong aversions for no reason whatsoever haha. I'm really hoping first try works. I got pregnant with DD and my loss both on the first try. Our donor lives in a different state, but works not far from OH. We were living much closer to his work when DD was conceived. And our new house is even further. So it's going to take a lot of work and planning and I'm not sure how the hell its going to work honestly. If my cycles stay as predicted I'll need donations in the middle of the week. Not a freaking clue how to make it work! OH spends a good hour and a half driving home. Doubtful his swimmers will survive that even if they survived 7 and 5 days before I ovulated. So stressing about that. Not like we can get a hotel room in the middle of the week and we are booked solid in the daycare now. Full full full. So I can't even leave early as we have too many kids for my mother to be alone (I work in my moms home daycare). So I honestly don't know how it's going to work. 

You never know. They say you're more fertile after having a baby. Your whole system could have been reset. Like the vitex worked for me before DD but how doesn't. Hormones and things change. You never know.


----------



## confuzion

That does sound quite complicated! Hopefully you can make it work. It took exactly 3 tries with every one of my 4 losses, but with Z first try. So if it does happen on the first try, I'll take it as a good sign!

I also did acupuncture with my cycle with her and I'm debating about going back.

Maybe look into how you could make those swimmers last the trip? Like a special container or something lol.


----------



## KylasBaby

Might as well try it again. Won't hurt. I've been seeing a chiropractor for a few months now. Definitely helped my back not sure about anything else as I'm also taking inositol. It was helping my sleep for a while but not anymore. I say if you can then go for it. 

The only thing is that anything I could use to give them a little boost sways boy. So quite the conundrum.


----------



## confuzion

Yeah but scheduling with my daughter may make things difficult. I'd either have to drop her off with my MIL (and I'd rather not let anyone know we are trying) or make my husband stay certain days and watch her for a bit (his schedule is usually flexible since he owns the business and it runs itself for the most part). We will see. 

I started seeing a chiropractor while I was pregnant. I went back for some adjustments afterwards. I think chiros are awesome. I stopped going because he was asking me to come back too often (I have all kinds of back problems) and it was getting to be too much. Once a week may have been ok. I'd probably go back with the next pregnancy to see if we could get next baby in proper position earlier rather than later. My daughter was footling breech and would.not.move. 

That is a conundrum. Is there any way he would be willing to go out of his way a little bit to get the donation to you a little closer to home?


----------



## KylasBaby

Can you bring her with you? Ashlyn goes to the chiro with me and just stands there staring at the doctor haha. She went for months to deal with her reflux. I only started going after her. Your MIL wouldn't have to know you're trying. Maybe say you're getting it for another reason? Or say you're going to the chiro. She won't know haha. Or even shopping and it's easier without DD. 

I started with the chiro at 2x a week because that's all I could do with work and Ashlyn. Now it's once a week and she still goes once a month. Oh silly baby. Did she eventually turn? Ashlyn was transverse until 27ish weeks I think then she flipped. I was doing a lot of bouncing on a yoga ball to try and get her into position and some other light inversion techniques. I have an accentuated curve in my spine so it was probably difficult for her to get down there. Probably also why my labor was so freaking long. The curve made it harder for her. 

I'll definitely be asking if need be. Come the beginning of Defember or even my cycle before my Defember 29th one I'll text him and tell him when my next cycle will be and when we will need donations and see if he can help. He's been great about everything but not sure if he'd be willing to drive further than he already is. He lives in RI but works in MA closer to OHs job. With traffic and everything it wouldn't happen till after 8 or so and I doubt he's at work that long. I'll definitely have to discuss things with him. OH had Wednesday's off currently so if she does then maybe she can go and get a donation and I can leave work early. Tell my mom I have a doctors appointment or something lol. Idk. Lot to figure out but we will see. If ovulation could move up 3 or so days we would be golden. Time will tell. I'm praying lol


----------



## confuzion

Can't bring her with me because I'm left alone in a room laying on a bed with a bunch of needles in me. I shudder to think the trouble she would cause :haha:. Z has had adjustments done too at the chiro. Not for any particular reason he just told us that it's good to get them adjusted early on. Though she did start tolerating tummy time way more after so I'm thinking maybe there was something that he fixed. 

I guess we will see. I'll discuss it with my husband and see what his thoughts are. He will probably want me to go. He's all about alternative treatments and it seemed to work for us before and he'll probably want to do everything the same as last time so we hopefully have the same result--a healthy pregnancy.

No unfortunately she never did turn. We were planning an ECV but the day before my appointment for the ECV consult, my water broke, the cord prolapsed (increased risk of that happening with a breech pregnancy), and we were lucky she lived through it and even luckier she doesn't seem to have any developmental delays (in fact we often get the 'your child is a prodigy!' line lol).

I wanted an unmedicated vaginal birth and ended up put out with General anasthesia and missed my daughter coming into the world and didn't actually get to see her until 12 hours after the fact and didn't even hold her for hours after that. I'm really hoping my second experience is much better. I'd actually like to know what labor really feels like! 

Here's hoping ovulation moves up and you find a way to make it work!


----------



## KylasBaby

Oooooh okay I see. Well maybe if your husband wants you to do it he can watch her or make up something else to tell your MIL. 

Oh man those silly babies and not turning. Trust me, nothing fun about labor. Mine was 25 hours. I was only 2cm and screaming after like 15 hours of non stop contractions and back labor as I was induced. My nurse and Doctor came in and pretty much begged me to get an epidural. I didn't want to as I was only 2cm and didn't want to get it too early and risk needing a c section. Turned out great for me. LOVE my epi! I was ready to kick OH out and marry the anesthesiologist. I took a nap and went from 2-7cm then got to 10 quickly after. I felt the urge to push and felt her coming out. They had to have them come put a little boost in it when they were doing internal stitches bc I could feel them and kept clenching haha. 

That does suck that it took so long for you to get to hold her though. Glad everyone made it out okay. A scheduled section though would go much smoother but I understand your worry and wanting a vaginal birth. I hope I don't need to be induced again. Forcing my body to do stuff it wasn't ready for was no bueno. So much pain. I don't think it would have been so bad if I wasn't induced. Though my water did break naturally 10ish hours in. I'd finally decided to lay down and get some rest when I felt very wet haha. A nurse was in at the time and laughed at me haha. I was like "uhhhhh I feel very wet" she thought it was funny lol.


----------



## confuzion

I feel like epis are so hit and miss. I know people who loved it and others who didn't or blame it for things stalling in their labor. Recovery from a c section is not something I'd like to repeat. So just kind of hoping with all my might vaginal delivery works out this time with no tearing. Might be a pipe dream but we will see. Going back to my midwives (who I was seeing with my daughter but couldn't deliver her) and they are all for VBACs and allow water births which is also a hope of mine. They call it the 'aquadural' lol. But yeah I had a lot of hopes with my daughter and it didn't quite work out the way I hoped and I was not disappointed so whatever way it happens is ok with me. 

Any more definitive on when you'll be closing? We closed and it's so weird walking in knowing you own the place. Seeing everything bare also made us feel a little overwhelmed with the amount of work to be done. My mind has temporarily been taken off our upcoming plans to TTC lol.


----------



## KylasBaby

I was so scared the epi would stall my labor but it helped it. I think bc I was induced so they were forcing my body to do something it wasn't ready for so it was fighting it. One thing most people have to do that they don't is keep switching sides. The epi will naturally go to the side you're laying on so gotta keep switching so it spreads evenly. I noticed after a while on one side that side would get super numb and I knew I was on it too long. Total fan haha. I'm not sure where I tore to be honest. I know I did internally. I had a 2nd degree tear somewhere. Not sure where. Don't want to know honestly haha. 

No still no news yet. Waiting for the appraisal and whatnot. It was over a week ago. Every day OH gets calls and emails about certain things the mortgage company needs so she sends that and then they call or email the next day about more stuff they need. They saw she claimed DD as a dependent on her taxes (made more sense for her to as she would get more back) so they asked her if she gets child support so she explained I'm the birth mom and we do parent and whatnot so now they want a letter about all of that.....so dumb. I see why a lot of financing falls through. They want to much. OHs mom also just had brain surgery this morning so I haven't heard about any house stuff for a few days as she's busy with that and all. 

Congrats on closing! Must be exciting. And scary haha. At least it's a good distraction from WTT. I need a distraction but alas nothing until the house. I'm hoping once we close my mind will be kept busy.


----------



## confuzion

Oh man with mortgage company stuff! We had a bunch of the same type of problems (my husband owns his own business but is technically not self employed since he's the president of the company which has a few other minority share-holders) and getting over that hurdle was a pain. And yeah I can imagine your OH must preoccupied with her moms brain surgery. That sounds like heavy stuff. 

And thank you yeah very excited but also extremely overwhelmed! We have people coming like every day this coming week to do different things to the house. I cannot wait to see the finished product but it's probably going to take FOREVERRR. hopefully I'll be pregnant when we finally move in!


----------



## KylasBaby

Her mom has brain tumors. Her first surgery was the day Ashlyn was born. She's done chemo and radiation and one of them keeps growing back. So this is her second surgery. They removed a shunt she had out in from an aneurism she had years and years ago as the tumor seemed to keep growing on top of it. Hopefully this will be it. They did a scan not even 3 months ago and it was gone and now it's back. This is what happens when you smoke most of your life sadly. When they found the 2 brain tumors she also had lung cancer and they had to remove a lobe of her lung. Coincidentally my grandfather was found to have cancer in that same spot and had the same lobe of his lung removed. He also smoked a lot but hasn't since I was very little. Cigarettes kill. 

Do you guys have an anticipated move in date? I'm assuming you aren't moving in until all the updates and such are done? That's great tho that you can do so much to it. You can really make it what you want.


----------



## confuzion

Wow. That's unbelievable. My father was a very heavy smoker. He had a heart attack when I was in high school and he never touched another cigarette again. 

My MIL is a very heavy smoker now. And as much as I love her to be honest it really bothers me when she holds my daughter sometimes and I can smell the stench of cigarettes coming off of her. She thinks just because she won't smoke around her it's ok. But third hand smoke is real. And I'm pretty sure she smoked when she was pregnant with all her kids which is also sad (though I'm pretty sure she feels bad about that now). My husband blames her smoking for his childhood asthma. 

Hope this is it. Its definitely stressful with your OH going through things with a sick parent. My FIL passed away a little after Zinnia was born. He had lymphoma which was treated and the treatment somehow triggered severe COPD and despite all the treatment we tried to get him, nobody was able to help. He passed away last September.

And yeah no anticipated move in date. As soon as we get all the work done. Besides my daughter's furniture we might not actually move our stuff though. I think the plan is to buy some new furniture so we are able to still use this house on the weekends or whatever (we live on the water and we like to kayak and his siblings like to fish). But considering we have so many rooms to fill over there, we will still be able to add our current furniture to the house when this one sells. I'm thinking maybe January. My husband thinks sooner. We will see. He's over there working right now I think ripping up more floors. He has people demo-ing the basement (it was partially finished but seems the owner did it himself and did a very shoddy job). The same people are also going to do a water management system to keep the basement moisture free. Apparently the trapped moisture down there maybe have caused some mold. We don't mess around with mold. Plus it will get rid of the musty smell and it will be a normal liveable space if we choose to refinish one day (definitely not a priority right now though).


----------



## KylasBaby

Oh it's definitely real. Third hand smoke kills too! That why she stopped smoking. I was in my first trimester and said I wouldn't ever go there while pregnant and the baby would never go there. I went once while pregnant and her mom said she'd only smoke in her room which was below the one we stayed in...and it's in the walls and floors and furniture. She stopped and then they really cleaned and got all new furniture. No way I would ever let her hold Ashlyn if she had been smoking. Before she quit I told OH she would have to wash her hands and change clothes at least before touching Ashlyn. Preferably shower. They all knew how serious I was. 

No way don't mess with mold. Dangerous! Can cause so many health problems. Sounds like you'll have a lot to keep you busy while WTT :)


----------



## KylasBaby

Hey! So got my first ever positive opk this morning! And tonight! Pretty excited. I have PCOS and many PCOS women don't get positive OPKs just because of how our hormones are messed up. I've never gotten one and was very surprised. Not that it means anything as we're still WTT. Think my date is getting pushed back though. Ovulating late this cycle which will push my new cycle start date back and this is the following ones. But we will see. 

Appraisal went great we heard today. No issues. So closing date of September 29 provided all the mortgage stuff goes to plan. 

How goes things on your end?


----------



## confuzion

Yeah my MIL wouldn't smoke indoors and she does usually wash her hands and change her shirt before holding her but you can still smell it on her breath and when she kisses my daughter it makes me cringe. But what can you do? I feel like maybe it's crossing the line to tell her to brush her teeth too lol. 

Yay positive OPK! Maybe I'll order some OPKs and do some peeing so I can do something in the meantime. I'm curious if I still ovulate around the same time I used to. I'm guessing yes since my cycle length hasn't changed but I'd like to confirm. 


You'll be closing soon yay! It is so exciting to close! 

We've been SUPER busy with the house. Seems like every day we have several people coming to either work or give estimates for work. My husband has definitely not been dragging his feet and he can be like a sloth to get things done so I'm glad he's not in this case lol.

But with him being so busy between work and the house, I've been doing everything on my own. We needed to do some serious food shopping so I took care of that. Drove to his brother's house for a dinner party we were invited to (they live 2 hours away!) by myself. Took Z to the pediatrician by myself (an hour away--recommended by friends and closer to the new house thankfully lol). Feels like I've been doing tons of driving. To top it off, my daughter is suddenly giving me a hard time at bedtime, waking at night (the other night she woke up at 4 am and it took 2.5 hrs to get her back to sleep---her normal wake time is 10-10:30), and waking up earlier. It's taking some adjusting and I constantly feel tired. Hopefully we're over this hump soon. We've definitely been over humps like it many times before lol. 

So yeah definitely preoccupied with things other than WTT but still counting down to December! I've hardly had time to even eat these days and I'm making sure I still prioritize my workouts so I know (read:Hope!) the pounds HAVE to be coming off still.


----------



## KylasBaby

That's good you're staying busy and your husband is getting things done! I can't wait until we close and can do some stuff. We aren't going to do much before we move. But probably paint and do a few little jobs. We will only have 2 weeks until our lease here is up so not too much time, but better than nothing. 

Oh man sleep is rough. Ashlyn just went through a phase of fighting sleep, but seems to be over thankfully. Though she had been up too early the past couple days. I'm super jealous she sleeps so late though! Ashlyn is up at 6:30 or I have to wake her so we can go to work. Even if she gets up early I try to not get her until then unless she's really upset. Even on non work days I wake her then if she isn't up to keep her same schedule. 

No harm in ordering some OPKs just to check. 

Mortgage is set to become official today! So now we just wait to close. Couple weeks!


----------



## confuzion

I'm a SAHM so we don't need to be up early for anything. And we are night owls in this house. Z goes to bed between 9:30 and 10. And I usually go to bed around 1 am. So a later bed time wake time definitely works best for us and thankfully my daughter has adapted. I know most 13 month olds have a much earlier bedtime and morning wake. 

Thankfully tonight she started trying to get cozy to sleep as soon as we put her in her crib and DIDN'T stand up frantically crying like she did the last few nights lol. But I think it's because I got her schedule back on track today. Her sleep schedule has been off since we've been out and about and generally busy this week. These babies definitely need routine to stay on track. 

Yeah I'm expecting my period any day now (CD22 today so 2-4 more days and I'm thinking closer to 2 this time) so we'll see if I'll OPK for the next cycle to see what's going on. 

Yay almost time to close :happydance:, I think these 2 weeks will fly ;)


----------



## KylasBaby

That's awesome. Past few days I feel like I have a new child. I put her in her crib and she snuggles right down and goes to sleep in 5 minutes....it used to take me rocking her for a good half hour or patting her back or anything much longer than 5 minutes. It's been so nice. They really do need their schedules! We tried a one nap schedule the other day and never ever again. She's going to be 7 and taking 2 naps a day haha. 

I'm cd25 today I believe. Temps have been higher since 23 which is when I ovulated. But I've also been sleeping horribly past few days. No idea why. I'm back to sleeping back like before I started taking unisom. Hope my body hasn't gotten used to unisom this quick. Hasn't even been a full month. Falling off my diet and exercise program really messed up my cycle this time so getting back to it and hoping I get back on track. I did ovulate which is good just really late. 

Appraisal is good. Mortgage is officially good to go. Just waiting on closing. Hoping they move it forward a bit as we have tickets to see Amy Shumer the original closing date. The tickets were expensive so it would suck to not be able To go.


----------



## confuzion

That's funny because my daughter can only sleep well on a 1 nap a day schedule (and a short one at that--40 min to an hr MAX. Many days even less). I asked the pediatrician the other day like isn't it early for her to be down to 1 nap? She said it's earlier than most but not abnormal. As long as she's not tired or cranky (and she is generally a happy kid) then it's totally fine. And overall, because she sleeps so much at night (12-13 hours) she's definitely getting enough. She's been on one a day for months now! And it concerned me but she fights and fights if I try to get her to nap.

Hope the sleep lately is just a fluke and you'll go back to sleeping well. What sort of diet and exercise do you do?


----------



## KylasBaby

Oh man one nap! Sleep had always been an issue with this child. She does so well on this schedule now. She does 3 hours then a nap then 3.5 then a nap then 4 hours and bedtime. She's much more rested and happier. Wish I'd gotten her into a routine earlier. She didn't sleep more than half an hour at a time until she was 6 months old! So she owes me some good sleep. I think she probably gets 2.5-3 hours of naps and 10-10.5 overnight so 12.5-13.5 a day. It seems most sleep more than she does, but it is what it is. Can't force a kid to sleep more. I've tried haha. 

There's a boy here in the daycare who has been on one nap since he was like 10 months maybe. He's 3.5 months older than Ashlyn. Then there's a boy 7 weeks younger who takes one morning like 4 hour nap! Kids will sleep how they want. I sure do wish I could have some of her energy even on a bad sleep day haha. She does not stop. 

I don't use any programs. I do the low carb/high fat diet. And dairy free. So I don't really end up getting much fat as most of it is dairy and meat. I've only eaten poultry and seafood since I was 9. And for exercise I just use my treadmill. It's in front of the TV :). Just hop on and zone out lol. I am excited to be able to take Ashlyn and Izzy (our dog) for walks at the new house! Hopefully it doesn't get too cold too quick.


----------



## confuzion

OMG we are seriously twinsies!! That's what I've been doing. And I only eat chicken breasts. No red meat but no seafood either. Lactose intolerant so been dairy free for a very long time. I try to get more fat in with nuts and oils. But I try not to overdo it since they're so high in calories. But you gotta eat fat to burn fat. 
I've been gluten and dairy free for years but I was eating all kinds of grains and starches. So I gave up rice, brown rice pasta, and potatoes. They were big crutches for me. The pounds I was holding onto definitely responded. 

For exercise we have a rower in front of the TV. I do a short HIIT sort of workout with it. Plus some accessory exercises, planks, squats, push-ups. Planning to take Z out in the stroller for her nap time and just let her sleep in the stroller while I get a little more calories burned. 

Kids starting to whine I think she's ready to sleep so I better run lol.


----------



## KylasBaby

I stopped eating anything but poultry when I was 9. I think that's when YouTube became popular and I saw how they killed the animals so I was all set. But, I was also only 9, so I didn't really prepare my own meals so couldn't cut out all meat. I do use coconut oil when cooking a lot and I have a minor peanut butter addiction so there's that haha. I don't have potatoes either. Rice very occasionally. 

I found a hiit exercise that's supposed to be good for pcos, but need the treadmill for that. My parents neighbor has one she wants to get rid of so once we move I'll take that. No point taking it now as we'd just have to move it soon anyway. One less thing to move. 

Ashlyn was down for a nap but then my parents friggen dog was on the floor above her and barked like a nut so now Ashlyn is up screaming her little head off after barely half an hour. Which means she's going to be absolutely miserable. Can't wait for my night....I'm talking to her through the monitor, but she keeps sitting up and does NOT look happy. That dog is so lucky I'm an animal lover or she would be toast. So mad. I work so hard to get her on a good schedule where she sleeps and she's well rested and now that'd gone. It takes a couple days for her to get back on track. Awesome. 

Anyway, I've been looking on Amazon (I may have a small addiction....maybe) at a bunch of house stuff like fall decorations and I really want to decorate Ashlyn's bedroom because we could only do so much where we are. We have letters to go over her crib that were never hung. OH keeps saying she wanted to do it. I asked my dad to come do it but she said she wanted to ... And then never did. I got them on etsy and they were rather expensive as they were custom done to match the nursery theme. And they've been sitting in a box. I'd love to change her room to a different theme, but I want to use those damn letters!


----------



## confuzion

I'm not even sure how old I was when I stopped eating red meat. And it was for similar reasons. I actually watched a slaughter on a farm. I think I was like 6? Hard as my mom tried she couldn't get me to eat it again. I use coconut oil for cooking and olive oil for salad dressings. 

I love peanut butter too! But alas I've also given it up in the name of weight loss. It's in the legume family so not allowed on a paleo diet (which is sort of what I'm doing except focusing more on eating fats than proteins). Awesome that you guys are getting a free treadmill and I'd definitely wait to move to pick it up. You guys are so close may as well wait. 

Ugh I rage when something wakes my daughter up. It literally ruins the whole day and night. I feel for you big time!!

I definitely have an Amazon addiction too. I even bought some clothes for Amazon for my daughter recently since she needed more winter stuff. I like to be prepared lol. I don't think I'll be ordering lots though we're trying to cut back on spending with all the money we're throwing into the house. We were just told it would be worth it to get a new water treatment system (well water where we're moving) and a new hot water heater. So more expenses! Most of the expenses lately are unplanned ones. But I guess that's the way it goes!

Oh my husband is a big time procrastinator and frustrates me to no end. Always says he will do things and I wait and wait until I lose it and just do it myself and he's like 'why'd you do that? I was going to do it'. Drives me big time cray cray. Hope you get to use those letters they sound awesome.


----------



## KylasBaby

Oh my God I was so mad. I've been working so hard to get her well rested and to sleep without being rocked or me staying in the room. First thing my mother asked was if I wanted her to go in and rock her....no. I was so mad. People don't get that Ashlyn isn't a "typical" child. She never had been. She's been high needs since day 1 where she screamed all night after she was born. Should have known then she had dairy and soy issues, but I didn't know. She's a tremendous amount of work. And she needs her routine and sleep and things done certain ways. She doesn't adjust like kids usually do or go back to sleep. She's a lot of work. Kind of makes me think I, insane for wanting another lol. 

Oh man that sucks. I don't know about well water, but water heaters are pricey. Don't blame you for trying to cut back. We've been getting a bunch of long sleeves and pants and warm jammies in preparation. Got it all in 18 months and now I think she stretched out because a lot of 12 month stuff that didn't fit now does....so her clothes might be a little big for a bit haha. I love love love baby clothes! A,Avon had really good deals too. Sets with a top and pants for under $8/9 a lot. And carters is always having sales! OH manages an Old Navy so we both get 50% off Old Navy and Gap clothing so that helps too. I swear this kid doesn't wear half the stuff she has before she outgrows it. 

Oh my god OH too! I just told her I'd like to change Ashlyn's room theme to one I found that's like a woodland theme. It has foxes and owls and I think bears. Ashlyn is obsessed with owls! Loves them! I may have influenced her a little bit, so I thought that would be cute. Can add more owls and decorations and such. But those damn letters. I could order more, but they're expensive and we are trying to cut back too as we will have a lot to do soon. OH said she could buy some. I should make her haha. Drives me bonkers. She tried telling me it was because I wouldn't help her...nice try. 

Anyway, do you have names picked out? Not that they mean anything as Ashlyn was Emma and Makenna before becoming Ashlyn. I came across the name Elliana and I fell in love! I think it's absolutely beautiful and I think it goes with Ashlyn well. Elliana Skye I think would be it. For a boy I honestly have no idea haha. We never had a boy name picked out as I knew Ashlyn was a girl. We had an early blood test too so we found out she was a girl just before 11 weeks. But I came across Madden recently and like that. As well as Caleb and Ethan. I hope to use my father's first name, Charles, for a middle name but haven't run that by Oh yet.


----------



## confuzion

No don't really have names picked. We were hip hopping around names for hours after she was born. I think it took 2 days to finally choose and make it birth certificate official. And it's going to be tough I think to have a name that goes with Zinnia lol. And I would like my kids names to match. We also found out early we were having a girl through blood test. Part of me thinks it would be cool to be team yellow the next time around but not sure I have the patience lol. Love your name choices though they're super cute. My dads name is Jacob and one of my brothers has already stolen it. My FILs name was David and since he passed away recently we may use his name if we have a boy. I think it would make my husband happy. But I don't know naming was so stressful the last time since we couldn't agree on anything I'm sort of putting it off lol.


----------



## KylasBaby

Aw I love Jacob too. That's on the list. I have a list on my phone haha. I imagine now having a name until after she was born was stressful. I wanted to find out gender ASAP so I could name her ASAP. And shop. Lots of shopping ;) I want my kids names to go together, but they don't necessarily have to match. I flip flip between thinking Ashlyn and Elliana go great together and then thinking they do not go at all. You could still use your father's name as a middle name? David Jacob. I think that goes well. I'm not having a boy though so I don't have to worry about that haha. 

I've decided next pregnancy I'll find out. And the last I like the idea of being team yellow, but don't know if I have the will power. I figure after 2 girls Ashlyn will already have a sister so then if it's a third girl great! If it's a boy that's awesome too because I have two girls and now get to experience having a boy. Though if #2 is a boy will definitely be finding out with #3.


----------



## confuzion

Yeah I meant more go together than match. I don't want names that like rhyme or anything :haha:. I've always been partial to flower names for girls for some reason. Like Daisy, Rose, or Dahlia (hence naming my daughter Zinnia lol). But I feel like it would be weird to do that again. Unless maybe for a middle name. I also like girl names that can have a boyish nickname like Sam for Samantha, Jo for Joanna, Danny for Daniella or Danielle. I like nicknames in general lol. So when I think of names I also think of cute nicknames. 

I think the name Elliana is super cute and it totally goes with Ashlyn! 

Yeah I totally doubt I have the willpower to wait to find out. But maybe we'll wait for anatomy scan the next time just to create a little anticipation lol. Finding out before you're even showing is kind of weird (though I really was JUST starting to show at my anatomy scan anyway). I'm looking forward to having a bump again. I miss being pregnant.


----------



## KylasBaby

I also like names that have nicknames. I think because mine is so short and I never really had a nickname. Poor Ashlyn has like 50 names we call her haha. 

I bumped out really early. I had a little bump by the time we found out. I was bump tastic from day one haha. 

I miss it too. And I don't. I was miserable. MS until 20 weeks, tore my pubic symphysis mid 20 something weeks so couldn't walk well without pain. Aleep was horrible. But I miss it. 

I'm up all damn night anyway so what's the difference? Been up since 5 today...took my unisom and melatonin and nada :(


----------



## confuzion

I guess I had a fairly easy pregnancy up until a couple of days before my water broke. I did have some MS but not too bad. Maybe threw up a dozen times total. Was totally gone by 16 weeks I think. I'll need to go back and read my pregnancy journal on here sometime lol. 

Sleep issues are definitely difficult to cope with. I'm sorry your supplements aren't helping anymore. Have you tried drinking some chamomile or a lavender bath when you're having trouble? Or even a good old fashioned orgasm lol. 

I wake up frequently at night and I wake very easily (my mom always likes to tell me how I NEVER slept through the night lol) but typically doesn't take me super long to get back to sleep except on rare occasions. 

I had an anterior placenta with Zinny so took super long to feel proper movements I'm hoping I feel more the next time.


----------



## KylasBaby

I didn't actually throw up much, but the 24/7 nausea and mouth watering was debilitating. Then when I couldn't walk without pain that sucked. Went to Disney and could barely walk...not fun. I've tried it all. Lavender in a diffused, in a bath with Epsom salt, tea, sleeping pills, Benadryl, melatonin....I used to sleep well, but then I had a nasty horseback riding accident and now I go through sleep cycles. I'll sleep well for a while and then not for a while. Though I seem to not be sleeping well more often than not. Still getting up early. I used to be a light sleeper, but then storming at college I learned to sleep through a LOT. One day I'll sleep again lol. 

I had an anterior placenta too, but still felt first "real" movement at 17 weeks. She was crazy active in the womb and is crazy active now haha. Hoping the next is a little calmer!

Getting antsy with the closing in less than 2 weeks! Want to be out ASAP. Landlords said they'd let us know when they need to let people see the place. Uhhhh no...we have a baby who takes 2 naps a day and goes to bed early. And a dog who, while small, barks a lot and is very protective of Dd. so that blocks out after 6 on weekdays and weekends really so I'd love to know when they think they can come and show the place. I have enough to do everyday with working and taking care of dd that I'm sure as hell not going to make sure this place is spotless and presentable for them. Not like they ever did anything to help us. Had so many problems and they never responded to any of them. Worst landlords ever. It's making me very anxious.


----------



## confuzion

Yeah seriously landlords need to work with you. You still live there so it's your place and it's up to YOU who can come and when. If they don't like it they can wait until you leave to show the place. Especially if they've been crappy landlords overall, they don't even deserve the consideration. 

Not much longer now!

I just ordered a bunch of cheapie OPKs from Amazon and I'm weirdly excited to be peeing on sticks again even if nothing is coming of it lol. I'm expecting my period soon (just got a telltale zit on my nose ew). It was easier to anticipate AFs arrival when i used to get cramps. Having a baby seems to have stopped the horrible debilitating cramps I had every time and I'm definitely not complaining!


----------



## KylasBaby

It's just the way they told us they would let us know when they need to show it. No. This is still out home right now. We need advanced notice. During the week u less it's during the day Tuesday's Thursday's or Friday's someone is here with Ashlyn so won't work. Weekends we could potentially be out with notice, but not for her nap times unless we go to my parents. I just hate them. Not enough space to explain all the horrible things they've done. 

Yay! Peeing on stuff is fun haha. It would be nice to just have sort of confirmation you're Oing. Are you going to temp or just use OPKs?


----------



## KylasBaby

Just updated my lilyslim and was pleasantly surprised to find I've recovered from my fall off the diet wagon! I was sure I still had a couple of pounds, but I'm actually half a pound under when I last updated it! Score! This is the lowest I've been since I started my diet in March :). 36lb down, 15 to go! I can do that by January if I keep myself focused.

:happydance:


----------



## confuzion

Just use OPKs. I did temp the last time we were TTC but I just wake up too much at night these days for it to be at all accurate. Plus I never had like the perfect rise. There would be a couple of days of in between temps--and I'd be like I'm not sure I must BD which just made things stressful. I think OPKs work a little better for me even though I havent used them much in the past--and when I did I used those smiley face ones not the cheapies. But we'll see. I remember I used to get my surge more in the evening not in the morning. So I'll have to read twice a day. 

Do you usually get your donation after a positive OPK? Or do you go by other fertility signs? 

Those awful landlords will just be a part of your past in less than two weeks!! :happydance:.

Woohoo for not falling off your weight loss goals! You're so close I'm jelly! I've lost about 15 pounds since July. Which is pretty decent for 2 months I think! I've got like 9 more to be pre-Zinny weight. Which I definitely think I can do by December/January. Let's do it!

But I'm actually 30 pounds away from my wedding day weight. I was so skinny. Sigh. If I get pregnant I can't get there until after baby #2. Guess I'll just lose as much as I can now. Control the gain while pregnant (I only gained about 27 pounds with my daughter so hopefully I can manage that again) and definitely try to control it AFTER baby because that was my downfall with Zinnia. Breastfeeding messed with my hormones big time and my appetite was INSATIABLE. Always felt hungry. Not so much anymore now but I'm making probably a measly 2 oz a day if that lol. I was always told you lose when you breastfeed I felt gipped. 

CD1 here! I thought I would have a shorter cycle this time because I felt like I was PMSing for like ever but it was a 26 day---so even though short still, it's about my max length these days. I'll start OPKing morning of CD9. The cycle we conceived this little munchkin in front of me i O'ed CD11.


----------



## KylasBaby

If you're pretty regular those should work fine. Just figure anywhere from 12-36 hours after you ovulate so bd at the first positive! 

For Ashlyn the donations ended up being 7 and 5 days before O as I ovulated super late. I'm pink swaying again so I really want to work on pinpointing O so we can get them further from O. The idea is that girl sperm are slower but love longer so you want to do it further from O. I want it the last donation no closer than 4 days before O. But I have no idea how it'll work with us being so much farther from the donor now. Time will tell. I have weekends and Monday's off so hopefully it works out for that time. 

That was my downfall too! Going through my time hop on Facebook I was so close to my prepregnancy weight at one point and then I gained most of it all back. Sucked. I definitely didn't lose weight in the 3 months I pumped. No way. 

Oh right my cycle with Ashlyn started the end of October! 2 years ago. Time goes FAST!

Closing has been officially scheduled!one week from today! September 27! OH took the first week of October off to move and paint and do all that stuff. Yay! How's your house coming along?


----------



## confuzion

Whoo!! That's so soon! Awesommmes!

Our house is suchhh a huge project at the moment I think it's overwhelming my husband. But he talked to a general contractor on the phone today that he really liked and thought his prices were reasonable sounding enough. Having him come out on Thursday. If he still sounds reasonable after looking at the house and giving more specific numbers, we'll hire him and that should make everything go much more smoothly. We wouldn't have to find people for specific jobs anymore. No coordinating their schedules. He would take care of everything. Which would hopefully have us moved in sooner. 

We're going to buy new appliances for the kitchen and my brother is taking the old ones so that saves us having to figure out how to get rid of them. Double oven, stovetop, and refrigerator; my brother is psyched! lol. 

We just got some floor samples today and I think we've found our winner. Michael wants to show his mom and his sisters before making a final decision which kind of annoyed me lol. They're MY floors, what do their opinions matter? But I know he would do whatever I liked even if they liked something else so I'm just going to let it go. Huge money pit though. Painting alone will likely cost us upwards of 10 grand. We would do it ourselves if there wasn't so much to do already and the 2 story parts of the house (foyer and breakfast room) are a huge doozy.


----------



## KylasBaby

If you can afford it, a contractor would be so helpful! Just tell him what you want and he will see it gets done. It would greatly cut down on the overwhelmingness...if that's even a word.

Big score for your brother! Haha. Stainless steel appliances are on our someday list ;) Kitchen is mostly done we just want to repaint the cabinets. Probably a light grey. Granite countertops are on the someday list too. 

That much for paint? Now I'm worried as we have to paint. Every wall is white. But we will do it ourselves so hopefully just a couple hundred for the paint and supplies. It's two floors also. That is weird he wants to ask his family about the floor....hopefully they don't sway his decision since you like the paint. 

Are you trying this cycle? If so, I'll live vicariously haha. Such bad baby fever, but not the right time. Soon enough though :)

I have a question - are you going to be keeping your daughters new room the same as her current room? I'm split on that. Originally I wanted to keep Ashlyn's room in the new house the same as her current room. Same theme, we have paint left so use that and save some money, wouldn't need to buy anything new, etc. I thought it might help her transition. But I found a nursery theme (we want to keep her in her crib at least another year, but at the very least her crib converts so even if she needs a toddler bed we will still use the same crib) I LOVE! It's called lavender woods. It has forest animals like owls, foxes, deer, ets. Ashlyn is obsessed with owls! I think it's adorable. It wouldn't be too different from her room now. Her room now is pink and purple (butterfly theme) this new theme would be pink and purple as well, just a bit more purple whereas now her room is a bit more pink. It would still have her same furniture and books, toys, etc. I'm thinking it really doesn't matter much if we change it. We change her crib sheets and changing pad covers and blankets and she never notices. It would be cheaper to keep everything she has. Now, but I love this new theme.


----------



## confuzion

It's a huge house and the whole place needs a new paint job that's why it will likely cost so much. 5 bedrooms, 4.5 bathrooms, dining room, living room, family room, 2 story foyer and breakfast room (so 2 staircases :wacko:), and conservatory---almost 5000 sq ft house---yeah we're nuts lol. We will probably have new paint in the garage and basement as well. That's a lot of taping and painting so most of the cost will be for labor for sure--they will need scaffolds for the 2 story rooms so I'm sure equipment is factored into the price as well. 


And yeah he's like that he's definitely a mama's boy haha. Usually doesn't bother me because his mom is a sweetheart and so good to me. He likes the same one I liked too so I think he just wants to see if they like it too (and I don't see why they wouldn't). 

We actually never got around to adding the decorations to her room that I wanted lol. So there's not much going on in her room right now. It's a hot air balloon themed room with orange and navy blue. Never got around to hanging the beautiful hand knit mobile I bought or the pictures that were supposed to go on the wall. I think I will just hang them when we move. But no plans to change her room much. 

I think the new theme sounds adorable and I doubt Ashlyn would complain or lose any comfort she currently gets from her room. It doesn't sound like that much would be different. She would probably love it :)

Oh and no not trying. I have a few more cycles yet. Just starting to track where I am. Want to see when I ovulate these next few cycles. Gives me something to do while WTT :haha:.


----------



## KylasBaby

I saw a picture in your journal. It's huge!! Oh man makes our house look like a shack haha. I'd pay people to paint too lol. That's a huge job. 

That's good you get along well with your MIL. I love reading the horror stories on here haha. The things people do to other people is nuts!

Ooh I see. I started that with this cycle. I'm hoping O keeps coming forward a bit, but also it would be nice if it stayed the same so I'll know when to expect it and can plan. I'm hoping getting back on my diet plan will help.


----------



## confuzion

I bet your diet plan will help. FX it all works out just the way you want ;)

So seems like this may not be CD1 after all. Just light sporadic spotting today. Unusual for me for sure. The last time my cycle went past 26 days was when I was pregnant with my daughter. Before that, it was only when I had a loss. Hm. I'm almost positive tomorrow will be full on flow. But leave it to my cycle to choose now to start becoming unpredictable :haha:.


----------



## KylasBaby

You 100% sure you're not pregnant?

Our cycles always start misbehaving when we start tracking! Without fail. Every damn time haha. Mine was becoming regular the 3 cycles I've been on inositol. I on cd 19 then cd 18 then cd 17. I start doing OPKs and I o cd 23! Though I think my fall off the diet wagon is to blame mostly but still. It was being so good haha

Tricky little buggers. 

Pretty sure Ashlyn is coming down with something. Another little one in daycare has been out a couple of days. Then the mother of another was like, you know it may have started with mine she wasn't feeling well the other day blah blah. When Ashlyn got hand foot and mouth too it was from that same child. If your kid is sick keep them home! She was super cranky yesterday and it took a half hour longer than normal to get her to sleep last night. She was not happy. She did feel warm yesterday too. On the plus side, by the time she starts school her immune system will be primed and ready to go haha.


----------



## confuzion

Yeah it would have been a miracle conception pretty much if I had been pregnant :haha:. We sex twice like the whole month and nowhere near ovulation. Things have been a little too busy around here. Hopefully we can have more time for us soon. 

Today is definitely CD1 arrived in full force. My OPKs out for delivery (possibly already in the mailbox haven't checked), and I'm weirdly excited haha. Makes trying feel so much closer. Hopefully your diet gets things back on track for you with your cycle! 

Ugh seriously makes me so mad when people take their sick kids out. Especially when they bring them to family functions :growlmad:.I don't think Zinnia is sick but she's been giving us a hard time at bedtime the past few days. Hour+ for her to go to sleep in her crib. It used to be so easy. Give her some milk. Take her upstairs and put her in the crib and she'd roll over and go to sleep. now I bounce and bounce on the yoga ball and then she's up standing and screaming seconds after being put down. And it seems like I have to keep doing it over and over until she'll just sleep in the crib! 

Exhausting and really eating into the bit of 'me time' I get after she goes to bed. On the plus side she does sleep all night after that so it could be worse. In fact last night she slept a little TOO much. I was kind of concerned lol. Put her in bed after 10 and she didn't wake up until around 12. Happy playing in her crib until about 12:30 noon :saywhat:. Now our schedule for the day is all whacked out but I'll figure it out lol. I think she needed that sleep because she's a pretty happy kid today. 

Hope Ashlyn is feeling better not worse.


----------



## KylasBaby

I know kids get sick. It happens. They're gross little germ buckets in a cute coating so we don't kick them to the curb ;). But if your kid is sick keep them home. We do send them home if they have a fever, but if the parents don't take it and send them they're infecting all the other kids. We don't go around feeling the kids for fevers haha. We only notice if they're really hot. I get sometimes the parents don't know too and it happens, but if you know keep them home!

Oh man sleep with Ashlyn has SUCKED the past 3 sleeps. Started with last nights bedtime. Then her first nap today took her a while and she's currently up there causing a fuss for her second nap. What you're going through now is how Ashlyn used to be until recently lol. But she did get better and we rock and sing and put her down and she's been out within 5 mins, but past day it's been horrible. 

I would kill many people for that amount of sleep! I'm lucky if we get 10 hours. Though she won't make noise, usually, until 5:30 the earliest. Usually 6. I wish we could fast forward them to their high school and college years so they can see how amazing naps are and how they wasted them as babies and then come back and they would be amazing sleepers! Haha

She's kind of the same unfortunately. Very fussy and clingy and whiny and having trouble sleeping. She's not supposed to be in another leap for a few more days, but could have started early.


----------



## confuzion

Sorry things have been rough with Ashlyn. We're going through a similar rough patch. Threw the biggest tantrum today when I tried to get her to drink from her straw cup that she had used just fine a couple hours before. Went crazy and bananas---wouldn't even take her normal sippy even though I knew that's what she wanted and the reason for the tantrum. Took forever to calm her down. Aiaiai :wacko:. Thankfully bedtime seemed ok my husband took her up. He said he just held her a little longer before putting her down this time and it seemed to do the trick. Normally we just plop her right into the crib lol--because it used to work just fine. I love cuddling her but I'm just afraid of creating bad sleep habits at this point. What else can we do though? Not comfortable with any sleep training methods that involve crying because she does sleep well once we finally get her in there. We'll just keep doing what we're doing until we feel we can't handle it anymore I guess. 

I definitely think her sleep at night is so long because she hardly sleeps during the day. She had 1 nap today, for example, that was probably only 30 minutes long. Let's see how long she sleeps tonight. I'm hoping she sleeps in again because I'm up pretty late making her some food today lol. 

And definitely agree with you about parents keeping their kids home if they know they're sick. Selfish and irresponsible to send them to infect other kids becuse they can't bother to work out a way to keep them home.


----------



## KylasBaby

These babies and their tantrums. We get some epic ones here. It breaks my heart though. I know she's just pissed but the way she cries sounds like someone broke her little heart! Then if you pick her up she immediately stops. She is definitely quite the actress. That's what I get for studying acting and theater for years haha. 

We did a version of sleep training. We let her cry a bit. Not much. We took an infant sleep class back in January so we've learned to distinguish between her distressed/something is wrong she needs help cries and her I'm super pissed I'm not getting what I want cries. She very rarely cries from distress haha. That got us not having to rock he tto sleep anymore, but past 2 nights I've had to sit in her room for her to go to sleep. Or else she just screamed. Not even her distressed scream but still. Toddler years are rough. 

I'd love to go down to one nap, but she can't go more than 3-3.5 hours of being awake before she's a complete crabcake. Tried it once and never again. Then she doesn't sleep well at night if she doesn't sleep well during the day. She's already up. Has been up since before 6. No idea what's going on with her he past few days. 

So I've found out there's a thing called the low carb flu! Apparently when you cut carbs and your metabolism adjusts you feel like crap. Headaches, dizziness, mental fog, fatigue, muscle cramps, irritability, etc. not sure how long it lasts but damn. That's why I've been feeling weird. Hope it doesn't last long. Like a junkie getting clean haha


----------



## confuzion

At least she calms down when you pick her up. My little trouble maker just goes CRAZY and gets herself super worked up. It feels like I have to stand on one hand while I simultaneously juggle to get her to calm down. Sigh. 

Sleep has gotten better. Her dad has been able to successfully get her to sleep by just holding her a little longer before putting her down. If only he had figured it out sooner. Last night she did wake up around 2:30 am though. Stood up, cried a little, then stopped and just started playing...I thought I was in big trouble. I left her to play since she wasn't calling out anymore. Took about an hour but she eventually fell asleep. I was pretty relieved lol. Of course I was up for another hour after she fell asleep before I could sleep myself. Thankfully she slept in again so I still felt refreshed in the morning. 

I think I went through that when I first started on this diet too. My husband kept talking about how he had so much more energy and I was in the slumps (we're doing it together)---we're also doing intermittent fasting so it could also have been just plain hunger from not eating for so long. It's gotten tons easier though. How are you feeling?


----------



## KylasBaby

Oh so much better since I had a bad bad bad diet day yesterday haha. I won't even say how far up the scale went. Oh well. It was worth it ;). I'll start again today. 

Knock on wood Ashlyn was great with sleep yesterday. Just a brief cry when put downs r naps but took two hour and twenty minute naps and slept 8-6:30 with a brief waking at 5. She cried but was laying down and stopped pretty quick. She wasn't as cranky yesterday either. I was reading there's a 13/14 month sleep regression but I'm hoping she just had a little bug or it was a short phase. 

We've gotten our court date for OH's second parent adoption. So that's coming up. And closing on Tuesday. And doing all that moving and painting and some small little jobs around the house and everything. Then having an adoption/housewarming party. A lot going on the next few weeks! Gonna be busy busy busy. Will keep me occupied. 

How's everything with you?


----------



## confuzion

Doing well. Very busy weekend. Today my husband is back at it with the house and I'm currently waiting for my munchkin to wake up (we're in the car) so we can head into the store! She's taking a longer nap than usual I think because she woke up around 7:30 and was up for a while before going back to sleep so she's extra tired. I had to lay on the floor in her room while she played and messed around until she fell asleep. Took about an hour lol. Not fun but much easier and less stressful than bouncing and rocking and walking. She fought her naonthe day before and then fought bedtime so I knew we were probably in for it at some point. 

We pulled the trigger on the first contract for the house to add a new deck with patio underneath. The plans look awesome I can't wait to see it come to life. I think we've chosen our flooring and new garage doors front doors. Just waiting on estimates from the general contractors for the kitchen and baths. Then we'll be all set and just waiting the work the be done so we can move! 

You guys are closing tomorrow :happydance:, hope its a smooth quick process. Also awesome about the court date for the adoption!! Congratulations!


----------



## KylasBaby

That's all so exciting! You really know you'll be getting what you want since you can pick everything yourselves. That's awesome. Totally jealous. You must be really excited! And anxious to get it all done and move in. 

Sucks she's still fighting sleep. Past 2 days Ashlyn has been back to going, mostly, right to sleep. She might have a short protest cry, but mostly she lays down and goes to sleep. And has been doing good naps and sleep. I do think I saw a molar poking through. Of course she wouldn't let me near to feel if it's actually poking through, but that would explain things. She's been an awful grump today. Ugh. She's coming up on the endangered species list quickly. 

Yes we do! Ahhh. Final all through at 8:20 (random) and then signing our lives away at 9. The plan is to hopefully do most of the moving this weekend and be able to stay from Sunday on. OH is off next week, but still working Saturday and Saturday is Ashlyn's first dance class. So I can do some packing, but we can't really move anything. Sunday Ashlyn is going to my moms for the day and we are hoping to move all the big/important stuff. I think we will put Ashlyn in the other bedroom so we can paint hers and do whatnot to hers then move her in. And keep her upstairs to play until the playroom downstairs is finished! Want to be out of here!


----------



## confuzion

Lol wow re-reading my last message I had a ton of typos :haha:. I feel like I'm always BnBing in a rush. Except at night when she goes to sleep. She went down easy tonight thankfully. That USUALLY means a good rest of the night. Here's hoping we're back on track. 

Molar?! That's crazy. That may explain why she was acting off before and is now back to sleeping well. 

All sounds like a good plan! Let me know how it all goes today! Yay getting the keys!!


----------



## KylasBaby

I hope it means she has turned a corner! Fighting sleep isn't fun for anyone involved. You already dredsing the time change? It's in November and I'm already panicking!

Well she went down easily but she's been up since 6. Looks like she's playing with her stuffed duck lol. Mommy doesn't function at 6am so she can stay in there until 6:30. 

I'm pretty excited about having her in the new house. Whenever we've gone anywhere for vacation or even overnight in a new place she's so well behaved haha. Can't wait for at least a week of that ;)

Pretty sure it's her bottom right molar. Her bottom canines are white white white so I know they're on the way too. She never gets one tooth at a time. She gets a mouthful. At 6 months her 2 bottom teeth came in. Then at 8 months she got all the other 6 in one week!! She wasn't even grumpy them. But like both times a month before they cut she was miserable! I think they were moving in her head and getting ready. This child never does anything easy. 

3 hours!!

I didn't even notice the typos. I do that too, go back and reread and edit haha.


----------



## confuzion

Uh we had a couple of horrible nights where she not only was fighting her sleep but waking up a few times per night too and being difficult. I was a mombie with so much to do the last few days. And I'm kind of trying not to think about the time change lol. It just worked out the last time and I'm hoping it just does that again lol. 

Hope you're loving getting the new house ready! Woohoo congrats!!

I didn't even OPK the last few days. Too tired. Too much to do. Blah.


----------



## KylasBaby

Yes it worked out last time, but I know Ashlyn wasn't on a schedule yet last year when clocks changed so that was easy. Highly doubt we'll be so lucky this time. She screamed tonight when I put her down. Couldn't even be in the room I had to rock her to sleep. Poor thing is going to take some time adjusting to the new house. 

I wouldn't really say I'm loving getting it ready haha. But I love being here. Still a lot to do. More stuff to pack at the townhouse, boxes to unpack here, rooms still need to be painted, we still need ceiling lights put in. 

My nose is so freaking stuffy here. I know she had a some point as there are claw marks by the front door and the sliding doors. Ugh so stuffy!

Haha don't blame you. I could use some good sleep myself!


----------



## confuzion

I did end up OPKing and I hadn't missed my surge. I think I ovulated CD13. But now trying time is up in the air. My husband says he doesn't want to tack on anymore stress at the moment. So we may end up waiting until the house is finished. Which could be December but most likely January. Which is fine I guess :(. Baby fever has really hit me since we decided to give it another go lol. 

Hope your house is ready by now for the most part. I haven't gotten around to your journal so I don't know if there's an update there but I'll check in a moment. 

Hope Ashlyn is more adjusted and sleeping better for you guys in the new house. 

Sorry I've been MIA. It's just been so busy over here with house stuff. It's fun yet also incredibly time consuming and stressful. 

Z's been sleeping well again thank goodness after giving us one of the worst nights that I can remember since she was a newborn. Up every hour. Difficult to get down. It was a nightmare. Thankfully things improved and we're back into our groove. But I was starting to question my sanity for wanting another lol.


----------



## KylasBaby

Aw that sucks I'm sorry. I can see his reasoning, but it sucks as I know you were looking forward to it. That's the same time I'll be starting ttc! I hear ya about the baby fever thoug. I know we still have a lot to do with the house and Ashlyn is having a hard time adjusting and sleeping here so I know these next few months are best to be baby free lol. 

House is mostly up and running. I HATE the color we painted Ashlyn's room so that's gotta be redone. We haven't done anything for the downstairs/future playroom yet so I'm hoping OH can start that today or tomorrow. We have a microwave and toaster oven that need to come out of the boxes, I still have to hang up and put away my clothes. But it's live able. 

Ashlyn's had a couple really bad nights sleeping. It's the move and she has 3 molars coming in and she has a nasty cold so she isn't feeling well. I'm a zombie lol.


----------



## confuzion

How are you guys? More settled? Hopefully getting a little more sleep?

Honestly lately I haven't even had the time to be disappointed about not trying. It's been crazy busy. Today is the first day I could have just had a relax day but instead I've been deep cleaning since the morning (unfortunately with a lot of help from YouTube to babysit my toddler :shy:). This place seriously NEEDED it. 

Have you guys repainted her room? What color was it that you ended up hating?


----------



## KylasBaby

Yeah more settled. Townhouse is almost cleared out. Going Saturday to finish off and leave the keys. Get my security deposit back! Lol. But no. Not sleeping haha. This child is trying to kill me ever so slowly. I understand why, but it's getting to me. We just moved to a new place, she has 3 molars visibly coming in so the 4th probably is too, she has a cold, she's transitioning to 1 nap from 2 and she's older so understanding more now and learning more. It's a lot. I get it. But it's getting to me. At least here at work the kids occupy her for the majority of the time. At home she whines and whines and cries and is up my ass all damn day. I can't make dinner without sitting her down with a snack and Mickey Mouse on my iPad. The TV isn't good enough. Has to be on my iPad. And I feel guilty. I don't like her having too much screen time, but I have to make food. At work they don't watch tv unless they're nutso while lunch is being made then maybe 20mins it'll be on. So I shouldn't feel guilty as she doesn't really watch much. But definitely more on the days were home. 

While you're on a roll wanna come deep clean my house? Haha. I found a TON of dog hair in the track of the sliding doors and that heating vent right by it. I'm allergic to dogs. Enough said. Other than that the place was actually really clean. My dads HVAC neighbor/friend is supposed to come clean the system out at some point. 

We haven't repainted. I'm wondering if I done like it because the baseboards and window/door frames and doors are all a dark oaky wood and the carpets a dark green. I think if all the trims and doors got painted white it would really brighten things up and I wouldn't hate it so much. If we do repaint we will probably do pinks rather than the purples it is. It's 2 different purples now and they just seem too dark to me, but I'm starting to think that once we paint trims and doors white (whenever that happens) it'll look better. Idk. I'll make some collages and attach them. 

How's things going with your new house?


----------



## KylasBaby

I don't have the best pictures of the room. I took some quick the day we moved in. Things have been changed since. Her window has grey curtains (match her grey glider) and her fish tank is on the left side of the bookshelf/toy box now (with one little gold fish lol). The changing table/dresser is beside the closet and the door to her room is open to the left of it.
It's only 10x10 so much smaller than her old room. 
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_2652_zpsts7ci5de.jpg

Old room. Miss this room :(
I can see how the white and the grey carpets really lighten it up 
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_7204_zpszt2yr18g.jpg


----------



## KylasBaby

Hey! Just checking in. Hope the house is going well!

I am so damn broody it isn't even funny! I helped my grandparents pick a new puppy on Sunday and I want one. Even though they're a breed I don't like and it's a bad time to get a puppy if I'm going to be pregnant in *god willing* 3 months! I need a baby something haha. So so so broody


----------



## confuzion

Oh wow sorry I've been MIA just so much (too much) going on around here and I'm struggling to keep up with the demands of everyday life lol. One of my husbands cousins is due to have a scheduled section in 2 days and I have a feeling that's going to make me super broody. 

But lately I've had a case of cold feet about having another baby. It's just so hard already with just 1 :sad1:.


----------



## KylasBaby

Ooooh so are you still going to try?

Not going to lie I'm freaking out about another as well. Especially since I hadn't a miserable pregnancy and had ms the first 20 weeks then spd starting mid 20 something weeks and could barely walk. Going to be hell with an active toddler. But I figure since I do want more kids I have to just do it and not think too much about it lol.


----------



## confuzion

Yes I think I've got my mind up to try come December/January but we are NTNP for now (eeeeeee! I can't believe I actually have a chance this month lol).

Taking your approach and just not going to think too much about it. Hopefully Z will be consistently sleeping well and more chill by the time number 2 would arrive!

I can't understand your hesitations. Thankfully my pregnancy wasn't too bad as far as discomfort so I don't have much to fear there. Assuming I have a similar experience the second time which I very well might not.


----------



## confuzion

Hey checking in hope you're well :wave:. I just realized in my last post I said "I can't understand your hesitations" :rofl:, I obviously meant I can!

How's the new house? Feeling like home yet? How is Ashlyn sleeping? Thankfully we've seen improvement here.


----------



## KylasBaby

It's going. Be har so many little jobs left that haven't even been started yet. Mostly I want to get the baseboards and doors and windowsills and auchbpainted white. I think it would really modernize it and make it seem lighter. Want to make a bench thing to go over the step on the fireplace to make it more Ashlyn safe. But by the time Ashlyn goes to bed at night i just want to go too lol. And weekends I have her or if OH is home I pretty much still have her so there isn't much time. Someday lol. 

We did get the playroom useable for her. The wood stove and entrance is gated off, outlets are covered, tile floor is covered in foam mats that look like wood flooring and toys are set up. Still want to paint and decorate the walls and gate off my treadmill, but she can play down there. 

Ashlyn is sleeping through the night again. She's inbetween 1 and 2 naps so still working on that. She won't aleep more than an hour and a half tops for one nap whether it's on a two nap day or a one nap day. So she's doing mostly 7:30-anytime between 5:30-6:30. Can't wait to turn clocks back and be up at 4:30....

I'm on cd2 now so feeling icky and bloated and sore. Really want to try to get my ass on the treadmill every night. Even for half an hour. I tried last night, but went right into the shower after I put Ashlyn down so wasn't going after that. This cycle and next and then we try! Seems both so far away and so close. 

Other than that same stuff different day lol. How about you?


----------



## confuzion

I agree with you on painting some things white. We have that issue with our new house. Current paint job makes the house seem all dark and dreary and we're definitely gonna need to lighten things up around there. The project is going by so slowly lately though it's frustrating. The contractor has been taking a little more initiative lately though. I want as much done before Christmas time as possible. 

We're sleeping through the night again as well thankfully. But naps are a disaster. 0-1 naps a day for us with lots of fighting when I do get her to nap. It's exhausting. Yesterday she fought and fought then passed out on the couch less than 2 hours before bedtime. Sigh. I kept her up a little later than usual after that. Then when I put her in bed she was up before an hour before actually falling asleep. Thankfully she didn't cry though. Called out for her dad a couple times but mostly played with her blanket and then fell asleep. I'm not really sure what to do about naps. I can't spend an hour trying to get her to take a half hour nap everyday. Especially if we plan on having another baby. But I don't know how to fix it. 

Ugh exercise. I definitely fell off the exercise wagon lol. At least I'm keeping up with my diet. But now that the weather is cooling down more my metabolism is slowing down and I'm not seeing much results. I'm at a happy weight though. Ideally I'd like to lose more but don't really need to. 

Her playroom sounds mostly ready to go! Would you mind sharing a pic of these foam mats that look like floors? I'm so curious. 

2 more cycles will hopefully fly! We actually got 2 sessions in day before positive OPK and day of this month--not forced lol just coincidence we happened to have the time energy and desire so I'm in the tww for the first time in a while. 5 DPO today and trying to keep busy. Man the tww goes by so slowly. I'd forgotten how it was!


----------



## KylasBaby

Sounds like th first 6 months of Ashlyn's life! I'd fight for annhour plus for a measly half an hour nap. She was chronically overtired. Once we got over that (which took weeks took weeks!) she started sleeping longer. At this age if on one nap they should do 4-6 hours between getting up and the first nap then 4-6 between getting up from the nap and bed. With the longer stretch the one before bed. Make sure before taking into her room before bed no tv, no crazy jumping around. Maybe encourage some reading time or quiet play. Make sure she's nice and full and hydrated. Then into her room for the nap routine. How's your nap routine?

I can't even imagine having her a huge house to get sorted lol. I can barely manage mine. Christmas is a bit less than 2 months away. I'm sure you'll get a lot done. 

Good luck this cycle! Sounds like a great chance. So so broody lol

Here's her playroom. Ignore the plain walls. Will be painted and decorated eventually. 
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_3772_zpsuicjcclk.jpg


----------



## confuzion

For nighttime yeah we do that and she does great. Hasn't given us trouble in a while. She gets milk then goes into her crib and snuggles up and relaxes til she falls asleep. 

I try to do the same for daytime nap but no dice. She will sometimes try to sleep by snuggling and doing what she does at bedtime but then gives up, stands up and starts screaming for me to go get her. She's never been able to take a daytime nap without being held through the whole thing. All my attempts at changing this failed miserably. And she would typically take her nap 4-5 hours after waking for the morning and then sleep for maybe 45 min then up til bedtime happy as a clam. Now she wants no part of this nap--I used to nurse for her nap then just rocked/bounced on the yoga ball when we stopped nursing and she'd sleep easily. My husband just says let her stay up when she's fighting a nap and she'll 'fall asleep when she's tired'...and yesterday when she fell asleep on the couch he's all 'I told you so'---I'm like uh you do realize this has totally screwed up bedtime you genius? lol. Wasn't too bad though. 

Oh wow her playroom looks awesome!


----------



## KylasBaby

Maybe it's a little phase. Ashlyn did a few days of refusing her second nap. THats when we tried one and failed miserably! Then went back to 2 fine. Now somedays we do 1 or 2, but mostly still 2. She doesn't usually around 1.20-1.30 for morning nap and usually 45ish mins for her second. If she does one it's between 1.15-1.30. I'd rather her get more sleep lol. 

Ashlyn was like that as a baby, but I worked REALLY hard to be able to put her down. Like super super duper hard. It was a long and exhausting process. But I knew if I didn't she would never be able to nap on her own so I kept at it. And now she does. She's recently stopped wanting to be rocked before putting her down too. I'd rock and sing for like 5 minutes then put her down. Past 2 days she's kept saying "beh" "beh" so right to bed. Kind of sad, but she's getting older and it's good for her to be put down and get herself sleepy and to sleep. 

Ashlyn was never a fall asleep when tired baby. I'd always have to put her down before she got tired for her to sleep. If I waited until she was tired that was too late. Babies are complicated lol.


----------



## Mimimosaurus

After almost two years of TTC and one MC we finally got our little boy when I was 40. Now 42 TTC for #2 and its almost now a year with no luck. Trying to stay positive.


----------



## confuzion

KylasBaby said:


> Maybe it's a little phase. Ashlyn did a few days of refusing her second nap. THats when we tried one and failed miserably! Then went back to 2 fine. Now somedays we do 1 or 2, but mostly still 2. She doesn't usually around 1.20-1.30 for morning nap and usually 45ish mins for her second. If she does one it's between 1.15-1.30. I'd rather her get more sleep lol.
> 
> Ashlyn was like that as a baby, but I worked REALLY hard to be able to put her down. Like super super duper hard. It was a long and exhausting process. But I knew if I didn't she would never be able to nap on her own so I kept at it. And now she does. She's recently stopped wanting to be rocked before putting her down too. I'd rock and sing for like 5 minutes then put her down. Past 2 days she's kept saying "beh" "beh" so right to bed. Kind of sad, but she's getting older and it's good for her to be put down and get herself sleepy and to sleep.
> 
> Ashlyn was never a fall asleep when tired baby. I'd always have to put her down before she got tired for her to sleep. If I waited until she was tired that was too late. Babies are complicated lol.


What did you do exactly to help her sleep on her own? I have to admit I enjoy holding her through her nap but only when she sleeps easily. Today she fell asleep with a little bouncing within ten minutes without tears so hopefully things are turning around. She does sleep a lot over night 11-13 hours so I feel like she's too rested during the day to sleep easy lol.


----------



## KylasBaby

It was a loooong process lol. Starting when she was a few months old. I used to have to hold her to sleep. Then I started getting her tonsleep and putting her down once she was asleep. Then we did the shush and pat method to get her to sleep. Then back to rocking. Most recently once we moved to get her back to sleeping we did a condensed version of it all because she already knew what to expect. I never held her for a full nap again though. I stopped that a long long time ago. But I'd rock her to sleep then put her to bed once asleep for a few days. Then I'd rock her a long time till she was almost asleep and put her down. Then I kept shortening the rocking time. Now she's decided she doesn't want to rock at all and goes right to bed. It's pretty nice I'm not going to lie. I've earned it haha


----------



## confuzion

I've tried that for naps but whenever I put her down during the day--even if I waited until she was in a deep sleep--she would wake up and start screaming and it would be impossible to get her back to sleep. I can't tell you how hard I tried and how many days of ruined naps I've dealt with. Absolutely nothing worked for this child. Lately she loves bedtime and is eager to be away from us and to sleep. But she wants nothing to do with naps. 

The past couple of days she's been happy to be rocked to sleep for her nap which is at least better than the tears and screaming and hitting while I tried to get her the sleep she so obviously needed :dohh:.


----------



## KylasBaby

Oh it wasn't easy. This has been like a year long process. But she's good to be put down and go to sleep on her own now. So it was worth it lol 

Thread is probably gonna die since it's just us and you're eggs is preggo soooo lol


----------

